# Clean Up Crew in GTA



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am not sure if this is the right part of the forum to post this but I am wondering where everyone get their Clean Up Crew nowadays? I used to get them for SeaUMarine but they are now gone...

Thanks,
J


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to add that I know most marine fish stores sells them but I am looking for SeaU Prices. I was at BigAls yesterday and they want 6 dollars for a snail...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that I know most marine fish stores sells them but I am looking for SeaU Prices. I was at BigAls yesterday and they want 6 dollars for a snail...


I don't know what seaU's prices where but my prices are on my website carlsaquarium.com


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Cuc prices*

No one came close to sum clean up crew prices 
Maybe r20 is the closest when he had stock..
Not sure if sum will ever read surface but for all the bad mouthing it took everyone sure misses the place and his prices ....


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Bigshow has them for a decent price.


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that I know most marine fish stores sells them but I am looking for SeaU Prices. I was at BigAls yesterday and they want 6 dollars for a snail...


Big als steels has Mexican turbos for 6. Or 3 for 15. Asteria 3.99 or 6 for 20. Torchus 3.99 or 6 for 20  I work there I get all my stuff from there. I miss sea u marines prices. But not their quality

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Price means nothing if they are not healthy. Last time (few years ago) I picked up a large group of clean up crew many of hermits were empty shells (I let them pick and pack for me) and it wasn't surprising the rest didn't survive very long. Snails were better though. 

So wherever you go, make sure LFS picks up the ones you like. At least you won't be coming home with bunch of empty shells.

Recently I picked up blue legged hermits from Coral reef shop in Burlington. Those guys are doing well.


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Usually I see shipments of hermits and snails do really bad in spring and summer. All the good ones are fall and winter. It gets too hot when thru are shipped and they arrive practically 80% dead 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

CanadaCorals all the way. The hermits are kept in a large invert system and are very healthy. Snails and urchins are kept in their massive frag system to help keep the tanks clean. Haven't had a single invert from them fail in 2 years.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

amps said:


> CanadaCorals all the way. The hermits are kept in a large invert system and are very healthy. Snails and urchins are kept in their massive frag system to help keep the tanks clean. Haven't had a single invert from them fail in 2 years.


Only if the have them in stock. On my last visit there were no blue legged hermits or conches I was looking for.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I feel like snails are way more important than crabs. I love to watch the crabs but I hate them killing my algae eating snails for their shells. My 180 is crabless and staying that way. I have 20 tectus snails from CanadaCorals, a dozen ceriths, 2 conchs and 8 nassarius snails. Nothing kills anything and only works together to keep things clean.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

conix67 said:


> Only if the have them in stock. On my last visit there were no blue legged hermits or conches I was looking for.


We have all clean up crew including hermits in stock. If you see an advertised price we will beat it

Dave


----------

